# Questions to ask



## Kitty31 (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi 

We have finally made a decision to go to IVI Valencia for DE.  We are planning to have the consultation sometime around Oct/Nov.

My query is this.  What questions should we be asking in the consultation?  I'm trying to make a list but there will always be something we'll miss.

Any replies would be really appreciated. 

Kitty x


----------



## PurpleChick (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Kitty

There are a few of us attending IVI Valencia if you would like to join us. Some of us are making return trips and some only going for the first time.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=55081.0

Lots of luck to you!!

PurpleChick


----------

